# Documentary



## pdc1408

Hi everyone.

I lived in Egypt last year and will be coming back today (2nd March) to film a documentary concerning the revolutions. I am hoping to have a great range of people involved. I know that the revolutions must have had an impact on all your lives so I would be most grateful if I could interview you about it.

I can meet you anywhere in Cairo, you just need to name a place and time.

I look forward to meeting you!

Penelope


----------



## DeadGuy

Don't mean to sound "pessimistic" or anything, but I really don't think that this is the right time to be doing what you wanna do.........Specially on your own (Which is how your post made it sound? That you'll be on your own?).

Before anyone would come and tell me that the British embassy wouldn't be much help in emergencies, I am fully aware of that, however I'd still suggest you to make sure that you register with your embassy and that your embassy is notified of the place(s) you're staying in and/or visiting......

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

I have moved this thread into the right area

Do you need permission to film in Cairo?


Maiden


----------

